# Foot Problems



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me about the common foot problems chefs encounter. I've been in terrible pain for eight years, but because I love the work so much I keep going.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

BIRKENSTOCKS. They make your feet happy.


----------

